# It's time to play...Name...That...TREEEEEE!!!



## justturnin (Sep 7, 2012)

So I got one for you. This tree is in my back yard and is fine and dandy but my neighbors have one that appears to be Dead. There is about 20-30' taller than mine with a nice size trunk, not huge but not small.

Beyond the pics there are some details. In the fall we get Red Berry clusters and Pink Flowers. In the Spring we get white flowers followed by small Nuts like the pic. The Squirrels got crazy for these things. I thought it was a Chinese Pistachio but the leave formation is not matching what I found. There are a lot of these trees around and most are small but I have a chance at a good size one.

Top of Leaves.






Bottom of leaves.





Bark.





Nuts. When the squirrels were eating them they were bright green and grew in large clusters and are about the size of a bean. I was able to find these on the ground.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2012)

Golden Rain Tree?


:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is easy- It has 2 nuts- It is a male tree!!! What is the prize?????


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > This is easy- It has 2 nuts- It is a male tree!!! What is the prize?????
> ...



Hey now that was a good clean fair guess. I think.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 7, 2012)

Its a china berry tree.

here are some pics of leaves.

[attachment=10379]

[attachment=10380]

CHINABERRY WOOD (Melia Azedarach)
Chinaberry trees also known as the "pride of India" and "Jempanis" are native to East Asia. The Chinaberry is a deciduous tree with small lilac-colored flowers and a yellowish fruit. Fruits and tea from leaves are toxic if large quantities are eaten. The Chinaberry is a coarsely textured, medium density hardwood, this wood is generally used for painted or partially painted statues. However, when properly finished, this wood can be quite smooth and pleasant to look at with its visible grain and irregularities of pattern. The bare wood is tan to yellow in color. This wood tends to be fairly heavy and sometimes difficult to work with so carvings are usually small, (up to 30 centimeters) long

[attachment=10381]

looks like some good wood to harvest.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 7, 2012)

I forgot to ask, whats my prize?


----------



## justturnin (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, around here we call Tallows "Chinaberry". You nailed it on this one. I went online and the nuts match and so do the Pink and White flowers. Thanks.

If I get the tree a chunk is yours.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 8, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Wow, around here we call Tallows "Chinaberry". You nailed it on this one. I went online and the nuts match and so do the Pink and White flowers. Thanks.
> 
> If I get the tree a chunk is yours.



You rock.


----------

